# Better Bright Eyes



## George R (Oct 11, 2006)

I never liked using thumb tacks as bright eyes. The amount of reflector tape you can get on a tack is minimal at best. If you make them yourself it's time consuming. Your trail has to be marked both coming and going. 
I purchased plastic coated paperclips at Staples, large size. I have a roll of reflector tape I've been using for years. 
Cut a section the width of the tape about 1/4". Peel and attach to the short end of the paper clip, doubled over. It's quick, you can hang them on small braches and use one both coming and going. They are larger so they are easlily seen. 
Almost invisible in the day time. 
Don't forget to remove these at the end of the year. Do it at night so you can find all of them.


----------



## TroupTC (Oct 11, 2006)

Where do you get the reflector tape?


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 11, 2006)

I use these http://www.lewishunting.com/allwayshine.htm


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 11, 2006)

I use to use reflective twist ties like the one you find on a loaf of bread except they were reflective.  However, I've looked everywhere for them this past month and havent been able to locate them.  Their easy to use and cheaper than most everything else I've seen if you can still find them.


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 11, 2006)

*something to try*

some clothes pins...They're pretty cheap and you can put reflective tape(find it in automotive store or hardware stores)on them and clip them and remove them as you may...You can also clip them over survey tape for a better daytime visual marker if you were to need one.....


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 11, 2006)

George R said:


> Don't forget to remove these at the end of the year. Do it at night so you can find all of them.



At night? Remember to remove them.... on the way OUT!!!!


----------



## Wave (Oct 31, 2006)

NOYDB said:


> At night? Remember to remove them.... on the way OUT!!!!



What if you want to go back in later? isn't that the point of these things?


----------



## Mac (Oct 31, 2006)

A guy from Florida gave me some on Cumberland island years ago.  He had painted them orange and had reflective tape on the ends.
When I go to a wma hunt I always take them.




matthewsman said:


> some clothes pins...They're pretty cheap and you can put reflective tape(find it in automotive store or hardware stores)on them and clip them and remove them as you may...You can also clip them over survey tape for a better daytime visual marker if you were to need one.....


----------



## merc123 (Nov 2, 2006)

I saw some clips today at the outdoor store and saw some bright orange clips that had reflective tape on both sides.  You just clipped it to a branch or something.


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 2, 2006)

Wave said:


> What if you want to go back in later? isn't that the point of these things?



They were referring to removing them at night so that you didn't miss any at the end of the season....


----------



## DCarter001 (Nov 2, 2006)

Please do remove them.  I hunt public land and see these way too often left hanging from previous hunts.  I think they are a good idea, especially beneficial at night in a new area, but left in the woods after hunting season and they simply become more trash.
GeorgeR, really good idea.  I've seen that done before and they are easy to work with and remove.
DC


----------



## j_seph (Nov 2, 2006)

*Reminds me*

I heard of someone finding these in their hunting area so they moved them into a big circle. Makes a short walk very long


----------



## merc123 (Nov 2, 2006)

DCarter001 said:


> Please do remove them.  I hunt public land and see these way too often left hanging from previous hunts.  I think they are a good idea, especially beneficial at night in a new area, but left in the woods after hunting season and they simply become more trash.
> GeorgeR, really good idea.  I've seen that done before and they are easy to work with and remove.
> DC




If it's after hunting season I'd call it a donation to my pocket.


----------



## SCPO (Nov 3, 2006)

i use to make them using upholstery tacks which are bigger that regular tacks.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 3, 2006)

You can get strips or rolls of reflective tape at most truck stops....


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 3, 2006)

Btw, I finally found some of the twist tie type reflective markers at The Oakwood Sportsmens Lodge in case someones interested in them.


----------

